# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ty o nënë e dashur të them më fal

## anila_gv

Nga Dhimja Ne Jete Erdhem
Renkove Shum O Nene?
-nje Dhimje Qe Me Dha Kenaqesi Bija Ime.
-e Di O Nene E Di...
Por Von E Kuptova
Atehere Kur Dhimbjen Edhe Une Provova.
Ty Qe Gjak Nga Gjaku Yt Me Rrjedh
Ty Qe Frym E Jete Me Dhe
Ty Qe Edhe Endrrat Ti Kam Trazuar
Ty Qe Sa Here Edhe Te Kam Lenduar
Ty Qe Shum Pak Te Kam Kuptuar
Ty O Nene E Dashur Te Them
    Me   Fal.................


Gzimi I Jetes Jan Femija
Ata Jan Vet Lumturia
Por Ti Rrisesh Me Gezime
Duhet Mund Nga Jeta Ime

----------


## e panjohura

Me fal NENE!

KUR U BERA NENE TE BESOVA
ME FALE NENE
KUR SHPIRTI PO ME DIGJET TE KERKOJ
TE ME MBASH NE GJI NENE
KETE DHEMBJE TA KALOJ!

SA HERE LOTOJ MOJ NENE
ME MUNGON DORA JOTE
TE MA FSHIJSH LOTIN NENE
TE ME PUTHE BUZA JOTE

NENE O NENE PO DIGJEM
HUMBA DRITEN E SYRIT
TA SOLLA NE VARR TEK TI
TE LUTEM NENA IME
MERRE MBESEN NE GJI

NESE AJO QANE O NENE
MUA ME KERKON 
LEDHATOJA FLOKUN NENE
ATEHERE DO TE PUSHON

----------


## e panjohura

Sa do doja!

Sa do doja sot 
te isha femij
te ulesha ne prehrin tend
te me ledhatoje ngadal
te mos kem lot ne sy
te nisem nga e para
te mos dashuroja fare
te mbetem gjithmon e vogel
te mos rritesha e madhe!

----------


## Dorontina

Nenê sa e fort ishe
mu rinin ma prishe
si ste erdhi gjynah
nga shkolla per "dhender"
mua me me nda

te doja shum ende te du
nga mos dija apo egoizmi
me lendove mu
kam ambicie te madhe
nuk i dorzohem as vdekjes
as dhendrit tend
as veshtersive te jetes

puna me vlersoi
me krijoi emer
edhe kur te vdes
emrin me kujtojn
mbres mbas brez

festa asht prishur 
jeta vazhdon
Milenari III
shum gjera na mesoi

shoket i zhgjedh vet
familen e ke te shejt
trego karakterin
mos lejo te shkelin

urtesin se kupton gjithkush
po i deshe dhembet 
ate shofin mirê
te qeshja e serioziteti
dhembet s'tregohen 
ne te njeten menyrê

jeta asht teater
rolet keq jan nda
mua jeta me mesoi
te behem aktor

shum role i luaj
shum gjuh i flas
nuk dua te ndahem
nga kjo....."shoqeri"
qe ne lindje mu dha 
Falas

thojn diten qe linda skam qa por kam qesh
edhe sot e njeta qeshja me bahet shendet
qeshi imitoi njerzit se skuptojn
as veten as jeten
shum i meshiroi.....

*me mesoi fillozofia
Ik nga njerzit qe ja han ymrin veti dhe tjerve.Vetmia te zhvillon  talentin,shoqeria ta forcon karakterin.Ma i vetmuar je nganjiher ne shoqeri se ne te lumturen vetmi.Disa dojn shtazet me shum se njerzit,i besoi nga dshprimi nuk diten te zgjedhin , ka libra te mira qe te bejn te lumtur,qe te frumezojn me shku ....*

----------


## e panjohura

Nene O Nene!!!

Kur E Vogel Isha 
Ne Klas Te Pare Shkova
Qaja E Mbaj Ne Mend
Qe Nga Ti U Largova!

Kur U Rrita O Nene
Prap Qaje Per Mua
Se U Bera Si Ti O Nene
Nuse,nene E Grua

Nuserija O Nene Shpejt Treti
U Bera Nene Qe Pa Femiun Mbeti
Te Gjitha Tani Kan Shkua
Mbeta Vetem E Vuajtur Grua!

----------

Busy Girl (07-03-2015)

----------


## Çaushi

> Me fal NENE!
> 
> KUR U BERA NENE TE BESOVA
> ME FALE NENE
> KUR SHPIRTI PO ME DIGJET TE KERKOJ
> TE ME MBASH NE GJI NENE
> KETE DHEMBJE TA KALOJ!
> 
> SA HERE LOTOJ MOJ NENE
> ...



*E Panjohur !*

E ku mund te qendroj Zemra e Njeriut....pa ndjer dhimbje  para kesaj poezie aq te ndjer ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Çaushi

Me qe eshte Tema per Nenen ketu po vendos nje poezi te mikes time* "Vera"* per te iu pershendetur edhe ne emrin e saj .


*Ty nëna ime e shenjta...!*

Ty drita ime që m’ke ndriqu rrugë sa herë 
që jam verbu
Ty nëna ime që kur jam djegur ne furrën e pikëllimit 
m’ke marrë në shpëtim
Ty nëna ime që kur jam zhytur në detin e tragjedive
m’ke mësuar si të notoj
Ty nëna ime që kur lotët e mijë të kanë përvëluar deri në asht 
Mi ke fshi me butësi…
Ty nëna ime që kur zemra më është dëshpru I ke dhanë kurajë
Ty që më ke mësuar si ta sundoj zemërimin
*Ty që më ke mësuar si të bëhem mik me zemrat e vujtuna*
Ty që më mësove si ta hap shpirtin drejt lartësive
Ty nëna ime që kur e kam humb veten në këtë botë me ke tregu serish rrugën...
Ty nëna ime që më ke dhënë fuqinë të mund të duroj 
Ty që sa herë netëve të pagjume mi ke përkëdhel shqetësimet
Ty nëna ime që kur ske pas në sofër asgjë më ke ngop me dashuri
Ty nëna ime që më ke mbush boshllëkun e shpirtit atëherë kur jeta ka qene e zezë
Ty nëna ime që kur kam qarë e qesh zemra jote është ngri e shkri
Ty nëna ime...Ty që ska asgjë më të shenjtë se emni yt,
Ty që ska asgjë më të ëmbël se shija jote prej nëne
Ty që ska fuqi më të madhe se sa fuqia e dashnise tënde
Ty që ska prekje më të butë se sa prekja e dorës tënde ne flokun    tim.
Ty që ska dritë ma të ndritshme se drita e syve te tu
dhurate tjetër nuk kam pas kësaj 
zemre qe te do kaq shume ....Ty nëna ime e shenjta!


respekte !

----------


## e panjohura

Erdha Sot!

Ju Erdha Sot Ne Vizite 
Athua Ishit Hidherua Ne Mua
Asnjeri Nuk Me Folet
Athua Shum Isha Vonua?

Babi, Nene, I Dashur
Mos Me Akuzoni
Nese Te Varri I Bijes Shkoj
Kam Dhembje Te Madhe O Nene
Shpirtin Ma Perveloj!

Nuk Qava Te Varri Fare
Dhash Fjale E Bese
Kto Jan Te Shtrejta Tek Une
I Mbaj Gjersa Te Vdes!

Ne Heshtje Bera Nje Lutje
Ndoshta Me Pranohet
E Bera Me Shpirt E Zemer
Deshira Te Me Realizohet!!

----------

Busy Girl (07-03-2015)

----------


## ARKIA

> Me qe eshte Tema per Nenen ketu po vendos nje poezi te mikes time* "Vera"* per te iu pershendetur edhe ne emrin e saj .
> 
> 
> *Ty nëna ime e shenjta...!*
> 
> Ty drita ime që mke ndriqu rrugë sa herë 
> që jam verbu
> Ty nëna ime që kur jam djegur ne furrën e pikëllimit 
> mke marrë në shpëtim
> ...


Vetem kryeveper   ...No coment...

----------


## e panjohura

NENE JAM E LODHUR!!

Nene o nene jam mbet e vetmuar shum
Qdo pjese trupit me dhemb nene
Kam shum nete te gjata pa gjum
E tera jam e dermuar nene
Nuk gjej prehje askund!

E dij qe smund te me ndihmosh
E dij qe je shum larg meje
Te lutem lutjen te ma pranosh
Merrem afer teje

Pse nuk me pranon o nene
A je hidherua me mua
Jam e lodhur o nene
Te kesh meshire per mua!

----------


## e panjohura

Asnjehere!!

Asnjehere nuk te kerkova me shum o nene
Te te kem pran meje ne kete nate te gjate
Si duket eshte nje nate pa mbarim
Nate e perlotur me fatin tim

Doja te rrefehem per dhembje qe kam
Doja te tregoja si ndihem o nane
Ti trgoj plaget e shpirtit te vram
Dhe plaget e zemres qe sherim nuk kan

Nuk te gjej kot kerkoj mbeshtetje
Edhe qe shpirti flak me digjet
Mallin qe kam si ta shuaj o nane?
Ah sa shum sante per ty kam etje!!!!!

----------


## e panjohura

*Nene!
Nje dasem eshte  kto dite
Te martohet nipi o nene
Nuk eshte dasma ime
Une mbetem si me ke lene!

Lot nuk do te derdhi
Te betohem o Nene
Por ne heshtje do te lutem
Qe shpejt te te vij pran!

Atje tek ti moj nene
Kam driten e syrit
Kam gjysmen e zemres
Kam gjysmen e shpirtit!

Do ti lus dasmoret
Kengen mos ta ndalin
Kam frig nga lotet
Me tradhetojn dhe dalin

As tek varri Juaj 
S'do te vij kto dite
Te lutem nena ime
Shum mos u merzit!

Nene te lutem shum
Merre bijen time
Perkdhelja flokun e art
TI KE AROMEN TIME!*

----------

Busy Girl (07-03-2015)

----------


## *Anxhi*

> *
> Atje tek ti moj nene
> Kam driten e syrit
> Kam gjysmen e zemres
> Kam gjysmen e shpirtit *


Jane vargjet me therrese qe kam lexuar ndonjehere. Ngushellimet e mia e panjohura! Humbja e femijes eshte vdekja me e hidhur per se gjalli  :i ngrysur:

----------


## [Perla]

> *Nene!
> Nje dasem eshte  kto dite
> Te martohet nipi o nene
> Nuk eshte dasma ime
> Une mbetem si me ke lene!
> 
> Lot nuk do te derdhi
> Te betohem o Nene
> Por ne heshtje do te lutem
> ...


Nuk kam fjale per te komentuar , vargje te dhimbshme qe te vrasin teksa i lexon  :i ngrysur:

----------


## e panjohura

*Anxhi*dhe [Perla] flm qe me lexoni jan kto qe me se paku mund te beje per Ata qe kam dhembje!

----------


## EDilo

jane vargje shume te dhimbeshme, e ata qe kane humbur Nenen , larg-larg ne mergimin e detyruar, pa patur mundesi qe te vene e ti japin lamtumiren e fundit , do te gjejne vetveten ne keto vargje aq therese!

----------


## e panjohura

E merzitur jam
Me sy te mbushur lot
Me e lumtur je Ti atje
Se qe jam une sot!

Asgje s'ma shuan mallin
Nena ime e shtrejt
Pse me le te vetmuar
Kjo nuk eshte e drejt!

E more mbesen me vete
Me le dhe pa sy
Athua sme dashti mua
Me shum te dashti Ty?

Nje fustan i bardh
I varur ne mure
Ishte Nene i saj
Por sdo ta vesh kurr!

----------


## Poeti

> E merzitur jam
> Me sy te mbushur lot
> Me e lumtur je Ti atje
> Se qe jam une sot!
> 
> Asgje s'ma shuan mallin
> Nena ime e shtrejt
> Pse me le te vetmuar
> Kjo nuk eshte e drejt!
> ...



*Cdo fjale e shkruajtur pas ketyre vargjeve do te jete nje HIQ i pa vlere. Mund te them vetem nje: Me bere me lot!*

----------


## hope31

pershendetje e panjohura

jane vargje qe te dalin nga shpirti, me te cilat me preke shume
me le pa fjale
paske dhimbje te madhe

ndaj

zoti te dhente force e kurajo

----------


## hope31

ndersa lidhur me temen nuk kam c'ti shtoj ate qe ka sjelle Caushi

jo vetem jane thene te gjitha por jane thene shume bukur gjithashtu

nena: dashuria e pa diskutueshme ne kete bote te ashper

----------

